# South Florida marinas for living aboard



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello,
would love to establish a dialog with folks in south florida (probably north of keys as we will be working) who are living aboard, we have now started a plan to sell house up north and move the boat down to south florida to liveaboard there by late summer... 

We are curious about ease or not of finding such a slip, costs, when to look so we have a slip by end of summer etc... each day that passes brings more questions! as i''m sure you can imagine!..

We have a 49'' sailboat, definitly would likely prefer a community around us to liveaboard vs a slip off by itself.

regards

and thanks in advance

derek


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

Hi Derek,
If you''re thinking of the Ft. Laud.-Miami area there are a number of liveaboard communities.The Las Olas Blvd. area in Ft. Laud., has a very large community in a high-end location. Miami has a rather low ammenity ,very low cost,extremly friendly marina, at Pelican Harbor Marina.
A local newspaper has many ads for slips.
The web address is ; Waterfront-news.com
Marc


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello Derek
Suggest that you look to your left at the list and "Join E-Mail Lists". There is a topic called "Liveaboards" and you can address your questions to the approximately 200 people who will receive your queries. I have been on this list for the past year and have had many items that I wondered about answered.
Bob
S/V BobCat


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Derek

We just arrived back in Toronto yesterday from a trip to Florida to look for live-aboard communities on Florida''s east coast. We are planning a 6 month sabbatical from work to live-aboard beginning December.

We found that the further south we went, the more expensive a nice, safe boating community became. Of course, we are paying $.60 on every dollar, so it makes it more expensive when we are earning Canadian wages, so you may not consider it expensive.

Titusville Municipal Marina is a lovely marina, with lots and lots of wildlife. Rates are fairly reasonable. Diamond 99 in Melbourne is great if your draft is in the 5 ft. range, however, at this time there is a waiting list.

Frenchman''s Marina, West Palm Beach is very nice but at this time, completely full. Mooring balls are $8.00/day. They will raft you up with someone. Also have a look at Vero Beach Marina. We looked at several working marinas, but found that we were looking for something more pleasant in a liveaboard community. We were looking for nice surroundings, with the ability to lift our boat out of the water if the necessity arose.

We will probably settle on Telemar Bay Marina at Indian Harbour Beach, just south of Cocoa Beach. Very nice, well protected area, great facilities, friendly dockmaster, within walking distance to stores and a 40 ton travel lift and a boat yard. We found it to be the best of all worlds. We own a 44 footer with a 6.2 draft.

We enjoyed searching out the Marinas that we had gathered information on from several sources. 

Good Luck!


----------

